# Finally, its time!!



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

After a lot of trying to convince my mom, she agreed to get me a mate for my November. If anyone close to Toronto, Ontario, has a female pigeon, un-mated for my pigeon P.M. me and I can give you my e-mail address. She can be any breed that can mate with November (hes a feral), and needs to be no colour in particular. 
November is so desperate to get a mate that he occasionally mates with the log in his loft...
I have a loft big enough to accommodate multiple pigeons, with a flight cage, v-perches, nesting boxes, and plenty of pigeon feed and water. But this loft is devoid of life other than one lonely pij.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

no one :'(


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Pigeon show in november up in woodstock, about a hour away from toronto.. Also ill send you a email with contact for a person with a bunch of different birds for sale in Toronto.. If you cant find any i will have a homer hen who is currently on eggs that you can have when she is done.


----------

